# Older Muni plow/salt trucks $5000-7500



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ive got 4 older muni plow / salt trucks I'd like to sell. 2 Ford L8000s with 8.3 cummins and autos. 2 internationals - 1 4900 and 1 2554 (i think) both with the dt466 and autos. Wondering if there is legit interest on this site worth the effort to upload pics? Or will the tire kicker from NY poke holes in these?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Maclawnco said:


> Or will the tire kicker from NY poke holes in these?


Best part of the whole post!

Really though, good luck with sale. Bump for a good seller.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

My wife says you all need pics. So ill go in next Saturday and photograph these for you all. I mean $5000 (obo) for a truck that can bill that much in one salting? Not sure why they're all not sold sight unseen.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing like stirring the pot of the bat. lol If I recall correctly the last time you tried to sell something the threads got locked. Good luck


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

FredG said:


> Nothing like stirring the pot of the bat. lol If I recall correctly the last time you tried to sell something the threads got locked. Good luck


I thought we all came to the site for drama anyway?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maclawnco said:


> I thought we all came to the site for drama anyway?


lol


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6090256195.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6090247760.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6090242541.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6090235291.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6090227728.html


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

I also listed a nice 2000 F450 7.3 4x4 crew cab dump in the above post. $10k obo


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No need to poke holes 
All that rot already made all the holes you need


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> No need to poke holes
> All that rot already made all the holes you need


Why all the hate??...At those prices you should be able to make your investment back pretty quick...That's if the jobs are priced right..Which most on here can't seem to do..


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly they are priced more then fair for what they are even putting a few thousand into them u would make it back on one season 

It all goes back to his first post and I was bored today


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Is anyone in itetested in all 5 and trading for a c6 vette? Ive got a guy for the 450 alone if noone wants all 5.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

ponyboy said:


> Honestly they are priced more then fair for what they are even putting a few thousand into them u would make it back on one season


Wait, positive words towards one of my postings?

And for the record, its true. We bought the 2554 and an L7000 (not listed) 4 years ago when we landed a contract with a major auto manufacturer for 2 locations. 4 years later, it's absolutely unreal how much these trucks have billed. Absolutely unreal. With the right workload these are cash making pigs.

Even without the right workload, plow with your pickups, then come back with one of these as a dedicated sakt truck and keep from overloading and rotting out your nice pickups. We have salt dogg inserts that cost most than one of these trucks.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

It's my white flag 
Good luck with sale 
Can't buy a. Re plow never mind a truck that will make u money


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I should buy one of the L8000's for parts.....lol. 

Got a '93 that is the same way, finally took the dump box off because it was embarrassing, but the thing will salt and plow like crazy. 

Good luck!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I should buy one of the L8000's for parts.....lol.
> 
> Got a '93 that is the same way, finally took the dump box off because it was embarrassing, but the thing will salt and plow like crazy.
> 
> Good luck!


Yep, super strong engine and tranny. Will make someone some money in a hurry.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

F450 sold today. Still have our 4 big salt trucks available. They're in our way. Make an offer now thru the summer. Prices will be firm come fall once demand is here.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump for these trucks? 4 big muni trucks still here. Im considering selling them thru Ritchie Bros when they unload the next batch. Guessing they'll bring 4k each at auction. Flip me 4k in CASH and ill let you have your choice and a title. The 2554 has over 10k in new parts in the last 24 months. Hard to loose at these prices. Id sell all 4 for $14k cash.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

How far from Plain City are you?

I will be in town next weekend, and am looking for a truck this size.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks like an hour from plain city


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If they were in Ventrac colours, I would be all over them.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

New price. Need these things gone. $3,000 your choice of any of the Municipal salt trucks.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maclawnco said:


> New price. Need these things gone. $3,000 your choice of any of the Municipal salt trucks.


Your down to a steal now, If someone needs a truck besides spreading they might bite, The CL link you posted earlier has expired at least I could not get it. I didn't look earlier because that is a lot of truck for me spreading don't take much to put dump body or tank on it. Your pricing now draws interest, What do you buy with the GVW your trucks have for 3k?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Pics in CL ads:

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6258791737.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6258790517.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6258785754.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6259049410.html

Supposedly this last one has a buyer at $2000. Im open to offers better than that, was thinking $2500 is fair and the pending buyer was a huge jew and then assumed a plow came with. Dick.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That second L8000 is extremely tempting.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That second L8000 is extremely tempting.


The Orange one is a good truck. We havnt had to do much to it. Leaks power steering fluid is its worst offense. Bed needs a new floor so we put the vbox in. Pushbutton auto is easy to run. Drivers cab floor corners does have daylight showing. Airride seat is real comfortable. All in all not bad though. We used it on a route with 2 walmarts and a meijer 2 and 3 winters ago and it made us just as much money as a our new ones.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Maclawnco said:


> The Orange one is a good truck. We havnt had to do much to it. Leaks power steering fluid is its worst offense. Bed needs a new floor so we put the vbox in. Pushbutton auto is easy to run. Drivers cab floor corners does have daylight showing. Airride seat is real comfortable. All in all not bad though. We used it on a route with 2 walmarts and a meijer 2 and 3 winters ago and it made us just as much money as a our new ones.


That thing would work perfect on a grouping of accounts that's about 40 acres that we have a salt bin on site for. And it's a far cry cheaper than the 4300 I want. And I wouldn't feel one bit bad about salt rusting the **** out of it.

Does it have dual motors/controller for the spreader?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

FredG said:


> Your down to a steal now, If someone needs a truck besides spreading they might bite, The CL link you posted earlier has expired at least I could not get it. I didn't look earlier because that is a lot of truck for me spreading don't take much to put dump body or tank on it. Your pricing now draws interest, What do you buy with the GVW your trucks have for 3k?


And the crazy thing is all 3 still available can drive themselves home. Steal is the word. But the fact is, our main office yard is overful. Employee (never saw employee parking as a constraint) and company vehicles are out of space. So these backups have to go


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That thing would work perfect on a grouping of accounts that's about 40 acres that we have a salt bin on site for. And it's a far cry cheaper than the 4300 I want. And I wouldn't feel one bit bad about salt rusting the **** out of it.
> 
> Does it have dual motors/controller for the spreader?


Yes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maclawnco said:


> And the crazy thing is all 3 still available can drive themselves home. Steal is the word. But the fact is, our main office yard is overful. Employee (never saw employee parking as a constraint) and company vehicles are out of space. So these backups have to go


There already dumps, I thought they were just spreaders, That guy at 2k is tight, Should scrap for not much less than that. Those are year round trucks. The floors and the cab corners can be cobbled up without much effort. Ebay them trucks would of been gone. I sold a few spreaders on there. Even if they went to auction I'm pretty sure they would bring $2500.00. I'm not in need just putting my 2 cents in. Good Luck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Those trucks are probably more reliable that the much newer trucks. No DPF, no Def fluid. Engine doesn't need thirty sensors to run.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

All white ODOT truck just sold for $2000. Just about any offer on these will take them.

Here's one for sale in better shape if anyonw is interested. Won't take 2k for this one. 
https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/6267378635.html


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Dumb question, but would I need a CDL to operate?

While I'm asking dumb questions, they are dumps correct?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Dumb question, but would I need a CDL to operate?


That's got you written all over it. I'm guessing the GVW is around 33,000.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> That's got you written all over it.


Other than somewhere to put that damn thing, I could use it instead of buying a truck and dump trailer for hauling debris out of the job site


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Other than somewhere to put that damn thing, I could use it instead of buying a truck and dump trailer for hauling debris out of the job site


Have you ever had a truck that size?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

I dont want to talk myself out of selling these but dont buy them because theyre cheap. Buy one because you need to perform a task they are best suited for. Like hauling 10 tons of salt at once, legally.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Other than somewhere to put that damn thing, I could use it instead of buying a truck and dump trailer for hauling debris out of the job site


You will hate your life if you use one of these to haul debris away, unless you're loading it with an excavator.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You will hate your life if you use one of these to haul debris away, unless you're loading it with an excavator.


That truck is great for salting. But for loading garbage. Not do much.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright, bad idea


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Alright, bad idea


I was going to say, if you buy that, I'm changing my email address.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maclawnco said:


> I dont want to talk myself out of selling these but dont buy them because theyre cheap. Buy one because you need to perform a task they are best suited for. Like hauling 10 tons of salt at once, legally.


Yes but they can be used in the summer months. Around here not that it's a ton of money you can get $60.00 per hr.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i just paid 5500 for a 03 international cab and chassis at a richie brothers auction. at sub 5k these are a steal.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i just paid 5500 for a 03 international cab and chassis at a richie brothers auction. at sub 5k these are a steal.....


If I had the cash and the time, I would have gone out and got all of them. Just get them back here and re sell em.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Randall Ave said:


> If I had the cash and the time, I would have gone out and got all of them. Just get them back here and re sell em.


We can always arrange shipping?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Also the cash problem. Lately everyone seems to be on the slow payment plan. My secretary says, it's just s hobby.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

We stopped billing this year everything is cod now. No CC no service


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

For some reason the pics wont load. Can you send me the pics please. Been looking for a dedicated salt truck for a while.

Thanks,


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ill pm for your email and just share my drive folders with you.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Email sent


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

3 sold, 4th pending. @Michael J. Donovan please close this one.


----------

